# bid sheet



## 78 hotrod (Jan 31, 2006)

what do some of yours guys bid sheets look like from new homes to new bath rooms


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just converted my boss's bidsheet from a two-page paper on which she wrote everything by hand to a simple Excel spreadsheet that categorizes the line-items, calculates estimated/actual differences and percentages, and allows a markup factor to be entered which then calculates markup and total bid. Not hard at all with basic spreadsheet knowlege. It should save her a pile of time, and it will dramatically reduce the potential for error.

Now if I can just get her to work entirely within Quickbooks.


----------

